# Hair algae or clado?



## Hendre (14 Dec 2019)

Hey all. 

Not quite sure if this is hair algae or that horrid clado that people speak of. Apparently the ISTA algae remover could get rid of it?






Please post if you know the ID or treatment, peroxide seems ineffective


----------



## Hendre (14 Dec 2019)




----------



## Zeus. (14 Dec 2019)

Looks like hair algae to me. Can it be removed by tweezers in a long stringy thread?
 Some amanos would help keep on top of it. What's your photo period? CO2?


----------



## Hendre (14 Dec 2019)

Lights are on 6 hours a day with 1bps co2 (60 litre tank). I'll have to look for Amanos, but yes it's very stringy.


----------



## Zeus. (14 Dec 2019)

Do you have a Drop Checker (DC) if so what colour does it change when CO2 is on ?
Also how long before lights on is CO2 coming on?
Plus what light do you have? Is it dimmable or can you rise the height of the light? Or floating plants may help


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Dec 2019)

Try to remove with a toothbrush,winding around method, as much as possible ,if using CO2 it could be lack of flow in all areas


----------



## zozo (19 Dec 2019)

Hair algae is a common name for different algae sp. most common in the aquarium is _Oedogonium sp. and most of it 

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping-wiki_algae_hair-algae

feels softer to the touch than Clado does.

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping-wiki_algae_cladophora-sp-algae

Most Cladophora sp. does clearly grow in branches it's more plantlike and feels hard and gritty and you feel it snap when it breaks. I guess it's an evolutionary step toward _Chara_ which is an even more plantlike alga. If you look at it under high magnification it looks more like a flat leaf structure than a strain built from single cells connected. Like mini Chara. _


----------

